# Some Updates



## Forsaekn (Jan 5, 2009)

*Updates will be found here as they are available.*

*1/14/09*: Boxes from Nintendo of America on my doorstep when I got home from work...Wii's are back at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Release Schedule:*
Dashboard : _Feb_
cSM - Prelude : _Feb_
cSM : _Undeclared_

*2/2/09*: Yeah i've fallen a bit behind schedule haha...I didnt anticipate the work load of the courses I have this semester >.>

Meanwhile, it will have GC disc backup loading from the disc channel. This is possible, at this point im merely waiting to get my hands on the source for wiigator's gc loader to check how he did something. What I've already written functions as so: When loading a GC disc and you start it from the disc channel, holding 'X' on the GC controller will attempt to boot it with 6x read compatibility (obviously for retail discs) and the default boot mode is to utilize cIOSr7 for 3x readspeed.

This way if you have actual retail games to play you can take advantage of the legitimate read speed.

Noob Translation: if you try to boot a GC Backup Disc and hold X to try to get 6x speed, it wont happen. The wii will throw an error and tell you to reboot, cause surprise, its not a real disc >.>

If any beta tester for Wiigator's GC loader would like to PM it to me I would greatly appreciate it...I was apart of Gamma's testing and was able to make my changes ready for when he decided to release it. At the moment I can't get into contact with either djtaz or Wiigator himself, so this would be a big help. My vacation has kept me out of the loop.

Fors


----------



## bebs (Jan 5, 2009)

first of all, happy new year!
happy to see you here, long time no see!


----------



## snikerz (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice to see that you're still alive. Keep up the good work.


----------



## computerboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck on your project and thanks for your work


----------



## Beige (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for not throwing this away or keeping it to yourself because some n00bs/jealous people thought it was fake.  This is a very brave project to be pulling off here, especially without BooMii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to cheer you on from the sidelines here, and I'm always here if you want graphical help for some reason.


----------



## djdynamite123 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only hope is a possible Background Replacement, and BGM loop replacement


----------



## Beige (Jan 13, 2009)

djdynamite123 said:
			
		

> Nice info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it now, a Wii that Rickrolls you before you choose a channel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Fors: Great news on your Wiis coming back, hoping to see dashboard soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 15, 2009)

im glad you finally got your wiis back. im sure dying to try the new hacks and revelations that have come since your wiis have been gone. good luck, bro.


----------



## Playgame38 (Jan 15, 2009)

What was the time frame on that. Sent date and return date (1/14/09)


----------



## WLCD (Jan 17, 2009)

That's pretty good news !

I can't wait tro try your soft, since the other possibilities seem to be pretty dangerous for wiis !


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 18, 2009)

hey Fors, glad to see you got your wiis back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yeah i know, i'm like two weeks late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mb* (Jan 18, 2009)

Im lookin forward to this *beast*




i would donate, but im skint man sorry lol


----------



## djtaz (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats on getting the wii's back buddy - hope all goes well now


----------



## acesniper (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 19, 2009)

Mhm...I definitely changed my mind....I'm now 100% shure that this is true...not 80% like before...I'm ashamed to not belive full in you at a point... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

@Topic: Glad to see that your Wiis are back, and that the Dashboard and the Prelude will come so early. Take your time, one or two months (or even more) more to wait isn't hard for something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Hope you will be able to make Prelude ROCK with the new things that came up these days (Region-Free Disc-Channel, Update from your Server, etc...). Keep it going, and as soon I have a PayPal-Acount, I'll donate you something!!!


BTW:
*
Three Reasons why Dashboard will be better than Preloader:*

-It boots earlier (more brickproof)
-More possibilities with Source avaible (maybe?)
-It's from Forsaekn


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 21, 2009)

Great news, looking forward to ANYTHING you release fors!


----------



## IronMask (Jan 21, 2009)

Any chance I be a tester Fors?? I do have some driving skills ya know!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 22, 2009)

if i had more time i would offer to test too. stupid full time jobs and the security of a bi-weekly check. maybe ill call in sick all next week. LOL


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 22, 2009)

Any chance I'd be picked to test this,Fors?


----------



## VJCampos (Jan 23, 2009)

Men I visit this page every day waiting for somethig new and each day is so disapointing


----------



## Rocco Savadgie (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Forsaekn, 

On this post here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1549369 you mention that you have fixed ERROR 001 from the system menu. 

Could you release information on this patch so that is could be added to hack.ini for preloader?

I raised this q in the preloader thread but the folks there think the ERROR001 cannot be fixed by any custom system menu http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1721122 If you can explain all of this it would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## VJCampos (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi fors I know that the cSM have backup suport included in the prelude but the backup suport include gc backups?


----------



## squaremast (Jan 27, 2009)

I have read the whole "cSM sneak peek" but after pages things got me confused is it better to have the version 3.2 or the 3.4 for the cSM


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Jan 29, 2009)

Just dropping you a `Hello` bud. Will catch up with ya later


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 29, 2009)

VJCampos said:
			
		

> Hi fors I know that the cSM have backup suport included in the prelude but the backup suport include gc backups?



Forget Backup support for Gamecube...just read around in the Forum...he won't have this now...and it won't come that fast (maybe never)...simply forget it...

@Blog: Man...two days left, and then we should see/hear something...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fishears (Feb 1, 2009)

better update your release dates


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## squaremast (Feb 2, 2009)

Wiigator almost complete gc backup support that means it can be applyed on csm I suppose (he said whitin next week)


----------



## Forsaekn (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i've fallen a bit behind schedule haha...I didnt anticipate the work load of the courses I have this semester >.>

Meanwhile, it will have GC disc backup loading from the disc channel. This is possible, at this point im merely waiting to get my hands on the source for wiigator's gc loader to check how he did something. What I've already written functions as so: When loading a GC disc and you start it from the disc channel, holding 'X' on the GC controller will attempt to boot it with 6x read compatibility (obviously for retail discs) and the default boot mode is to utilize cIOSr7 for 3x readspeed.

This way if you have actual retail games to play you can take advatange of the legitimate read speed.

For noobs, if you try to boot a backup GC disc and hold X to try to get 6x speed, it wont happen. The wii will throw an error and tell you to reboot, cause surprise, its not a real disc >.>

If any beta tester for Wiigator's GC loader would like to PM it to me I would greatly appreciate it...I was apart of Gamma's testing and was able to make my changes ready for when he decided to release it. At the moment I can't get into contact with either djtaz or Wiigator himself, so this would be a big help. My vacation has kept me out of the loop.

Fors


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait for this...realy!!! Great that you posted a few Infos!!! Keep it up, and good luck for the GC-Backups!!!

@your Question: Maybe you can try to contact Raiyu245, he's a Beta-Tester...


BTW: Please update the release dates..right now you mean that it will comes January 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A simple: "Don't know" is enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 3, 2009)

GC backups, softmii and csm all in the same month... This is probably going to be the best year in wii hacking history!


----------



## buby78 (Feb 4, 2009)

coders of the world unite!!!!!


----------



## WiiShizzza (Feb 23, 2009)

What's happening in here^^
Anything new?

Fors, you should maybe contact waninkoko for some information about the upcomming cIOSrev8...


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 23, 2009)

WiiShizzza said:
			
		

> What's happening in here^^
> Anything new?
> 
> Fors, you should maybe contact waninkoko for some information about the upcomming cIOSrev8...


Yup, I'm also waiting for some news...but I think there's something coming..haven't seen digitydogs for a while now...and cS(S)M Prelude should come this month...Let's hope the release date won't change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@cIOS-Thing: I still don't see the point why WiiGator, Waninkoko and Forsaekn can't team up...this would be another milestone for the scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, nobody knows what cIOSrev8 will bring...maybe just some new patches (No Copy-Save, etc..), and no higher compability? Then Forsaekn won't need it...

Were still clueless in many Things, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ex. We don't know how Forsaekn handles Backups...he said it should have the compability of cIOSCOPR...)

@Forsaekn and Dogs: Keep it going, take your time, don't rush!!! Just share some more Informations for the peoples, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## buby78 (Feb 24, 2009)

coming up to the end of the month. is this really coming out this month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only 4 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 24, 2009)

buby78 said:
			
		

> coming up to the end of the month. is this really coming out this month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe he meant: _Feb, 2010_





. He hasn't written the year, if you look close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I can wait, but if he can't release it in February, then he should change the Dates..please


----------



## buby78 (Feb 27, 2009)

can we get a little update???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  let us know how is coming along.


----------



## HellReborn (Feb 28, 2009)

well its the last day in February so if its coming out in Feb then it should come out today logically. i pray that is comes out today.


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 28, 2009)

HellReborn said:
			
		

> well its the last day in February so if its coming out in Feb then it should come out today logically. i pray that is comes out today.



I don't think that your prays will be heared...but I also hope that it will come out soon, or even today. But hey, let them do their awesome work. I'm not rushing them, since they're working on making the *Prelude* (!!!) awesome, and this takes time. The only thing that nerves me a bit, that Forsaekn can''t update the dates...but that's not that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, and when it will be released, GBATemp will go down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Remeber when the Backup-Loader "came" out? This is going to happen, when not more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## buby78 (Mar 1, 2009)

4 more hours and February  will be over and no news.


----------



## HellReborn (Mar 1, 2009)

ok so it wont come out in February its no problem let them take their time and not to rush because when people Rush they skip minor details and it ends up screwing them in the end so keep up the good work and can't wait to try it out and (brag) maybe.


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 1, 2009)

Please, release some news, or at least the new release dates, Forsaekn....I'm beggin you


----------



## buby78 (Mar 3, 2009)

this is getting very disappointing!!!! forsaekn are you going to update us??? i guess its time to stop checking for this!!!!! time to finish my little csm.


----------



## fishears (Mar 3, 2009)

please stop posting release dates if you can't keep to them
and please just say if you are waiting for bootmii to be released
that way we'll know to expect nothing from this project
it seems like a long long time ago that i sent you $15 to help get your wii's back....


----------



## HellReborn (Mar 14, 2009)

has anyone been able to contact Forsaekn about this project and to see where it is headed?


----------



## FGOD (Mar 15, 2009)

i hope he is going to update everything very soon...


----------



## HellReborn (Mar 24, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP

please update this please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WLCD (Apr 8, 2009)

Still no update ?!?

Fors, i hope you'll come up something really amaizing, because a lot of people is waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep up the good work

regards,

WLCD


----------

